# Escondido Century - good first 1st century?



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm planning on doing the 66 mile route but hopefully in shape for the 100. Anyone have any experience there? Windy? Hot? Mello?Lots of climbing?

http://www.encinitasrace.com/sdc/index.html

Thanks.


----------



## paul8885 (Apr 16, 2008)

*You like to climb?*

Looked at the map. The 100 mile will be pretty hilly going up Scripps-Poway and over Mt Woodson (Rt 67). Poway and Ramona certainly have the potential for hot, dry and windy, but watch the weather forecasts. If you see Santa Ana winds mentioned it could make for some work. This looks like a beautiful ride. Stay hydrated well in advance and during the ride and you will enjoy it much more.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks like I'll be doing the 66 after finding the elevation charts.http://www.encinitasrace.com/sdc/maps/sdc-elevation_maps.pdf


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

ejr13 said:


> Looks like I'll be doing the 66 after finding the elevation charts.http://www.encinitasrace.com/sdc/maps/sdc-elevation_maps.pdf


If i am reading it right, it actually looks like a pretty easy ride. The hardest climb is at the beginning but even the steepest part looks like a 4% grade, correct??

b21


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

The climb up Scripps Poway Parkway can be a bit of a slog, give or take 5 miles and several extended sections of that are 7 or 8%. Coming down that grade (as you will on the return leg of the ride), there are steep grade warning signs for trucks noting 8%. Not much fun climbing if it's hot, but the descent on the way back is long, fast, and lots of fun.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, I had a slow start to riding this year and really didn't get good consistant riding in until this month. I'm more worried about saddle time than anything. How steep is Poway compared to the Torre Pines hill? I know TP is shorter. I have to be at Scripps TP Wednesday so I thought I'd ride it 2-3 times.

I'm really just trying to use the 66 as a goal and if I feel good I'll try going farther.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

The grade up Torrey Pines is more consistent than up Scripps Poway Parkway. First couple of miles up Scripps Poway are not as steep overall, with a couple of sort of "false flats" and one short downgrade. Last couple of miles up to Highway 67 are, I think, pretty much exactly like Torrey Pines - consistent 7 to 8%. Once you turn left on 67, still heading up overall past Mt Woodson into Ramona, but not as steep as Torrey Pines. Maybe one section of give or take 1/2 mile that's equivalent.

I live faily close to that climb, used to live even closer, and do the thing maybe once every couple of months. For me, based on how I do on that climb if not in best riding condition, I think I'd also factor wind into my 66 vs 100 decision. If wind's coming from the east off the desert with any velocity that day, it's gonna be hot and really dry, and that section up Scripps Poway into Ramona will be hot and ugly with climbing into headwind. If doing the climb, I'd strongly recommend rehydrating really well at the rest stop on Pomerado Road, which is a mile or two before the turn onto Scripps Poway. Don't pass that one up!! Will be nicer if wind coming from west off the ocean, although I still wouldn't pass up that rest stop.


----------

